
Ask HN: What should we call phones as they stop being used as phones? - Andrenid
Cell&#x2F;mobile phones are being used less and less as phones, and more as portable mini always-connected computers. There have been dozens of names thrown around in sci fi and similar, from Pads to Tabs and Decks to Slates.<p>What&#x27;s you&#x27;re favourite&#x2F;preferred idea for a new for these devices that have taken over our lives?<p>No goals or motives. Just a thought I had as I realised I barely make&#x2F;receive more than a few calls a week these days.
======
FroshKiller
Personally, I wouldn't bother introducing a word besides "phone," because we
shortly won't be carrying one single device like this anymore. May as well
just keep saying "phone" for the few years left.

Gizmodo tried to suggest "com" instead of "smartphone" about 10 years ago:
[https://gizmodo.com/5061705/smartphone-is-a-dumb-word-we-
nee...](https://gizmodo.com/5061705/smartphone-is-a-dumb-word-we-need-a-new-
name)

~~~
Andrenid
What will replace phones that soon? Are you referring to smart watches and
wearable tech? Wont we still use a phone as a primary device to tie it all
together?

~~~
FroshKiller
Smart spaces (public and private) and much simpler devices. People are likely
to carry basic phones or devices that can serve that purpose, but we probably
won't all have what we consider a smartphone today.

------
mtmail
How about "Handy"? That's what Germans call mobile phones (Wikipedia says
usage started 1992)

------
kup0
Repurpose "PDA"?

------
drdeca
Mobiles?

(As in, "mobile phones")

